# Anti-Communist Propoganda



## polymorphikos (Nov 28, 2004)

Most peculiar:

http://www.authentichistory.com/images/1960s/treasure_chest/cover_01.html


----------



## Alexa (Nov 29, 2004)

There is no difference in an anti-capitalism propaganda made in a comunist country. "Blind" people are everywhere.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 29, 2004)

That's a pretty interesting link, actually - I've been having a look at the anit-communist comic - pretty interesting reading, actually:
http://www.authentichistory.com/images/1960s/treasure_chest/v17_02_03.html

For some reason I haven't yet seen a coherent argument against communism in the articles - it actually makes it look attractive!!


----------



## Circus Cranium (Nov 30, 2004)

That is a friggin riot.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 30, 2004)

"But a surprise awaits them at the church door."

Beautiful comedy - stunning. I listened to Nick Cave God is in the House whilst reading it, which made for an excellent soundtrack. I want this comic!

The single greatest post on this forum.  How the hell did you find it?  I studied propaganda at university, this source would have gained me a first class on its own merit.  I have bookmarked the page for future reference.

Thanks.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, well, well, very interesting, comrades! 

As to the facts in the comix, well that what I really may call typical propoganda. You will not deny that communism was somewhat inhuman, but not to that extent, comrades! As comrade Alexa said, "Blind" people are everywhere.
Don't trust that imperialistic propoganda, comrades!


----------



## sventitsleyf (Apr 21, 2007)

I said:


> That's a pretty interesting link, actually - I've been having a look at the anit-communist comic - pretty interesting reading, actually:
> Untitled Document
> 
> For some reason I haven't yet seen a coherent argument against communism in the articles - it actually makes it look attractive!!


 
I think, people must not looking for arguments againtst or for such things as comminism - it is special Outlook.You can only agree or not, without arguments. I think, ideology of communism is very pragmatic, aimed at the material world, but if you have interests in Spiritual, communism is not your area. Propaganda is not working against enemy, it helps to unite your adherents.


----------



## sventitsleyf (Apr 21, 2007)

Cool avatar!


----------

